# Neuer PC für Bildbearbeitung Videoschnitt



## xtorro (10. November 2019)

*Neuer PC für Bildbearbeitung Videoschnitt*

Hi, experten
Mein PC wird  demnächst 9 (in Worten neun) Jahre alt !
Ich hatte das Gerät selbst zusammengebaut.  Der PC läuft seitdem ohne Ausfälle sehr stabil und ohne Probleme.
Langsam wird es Zeit für ein neues System.  Dank der guten Erfahrungen denke ich wieder an einen Eigenbau.

 Im wesentlichen mache ich Bildbearbeitung und Videoschnitt.   Spiele mache ich keine, so Menschen soll es ja auch noch geben.  Zum Spielen habe ich einfach keine Zeit mehr. 

Ich brauche einen leistungsfähigen PC, möglichst leise und mit zuverlässigen Komponenten. Budget etwa 1200 EUR plus/minus. 

Im Internet habe ich eine Zusammenstellung gefunden. Ich bin jedoch nicht mehr so auf dem neuesten Stand und weiß nicht ob das noch aktuell ist.

Prozessor AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed
Mainboard ASUS Prime X470-Pro
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000
SSD  Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA 
2 HDD mit 2 Tb,  3TB als Datengrab
Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Nezteil Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W ATX 2.4 (SSR-650FX

Meinen 24 Zoll Monitor 1920x1200 will ich vorerst beibehalten.  Sobald ich nächstes Jahr wieder genug Kohle übrig habe steige ich auf 27 Zoll (4K?) .
Die Grafikkarte weiß ich noch nicht. Ich brauche ja keine Zockerkarte. Eine einfachere tut es auch.

Ab und zu lausche ich mal immer wieder im Forum. Es gibt ja einige Experten hier.

Macht die Konfiguration Sinn ? und passt das zusammen ?

lg
xtorro


----------



## Spiritogre (10. November 2019)

Was CPU und später Grafikkarte angeht würde ich auch mal schauen, was genau deine Schnittsoftware da unterstützt. Viele (Spiele-) GPUs unterstützen den Videoschnitt ja und verkürzen die Bearbeitungszeiten drastisch. Eigentlich wird das heute ja vornehmlich von der GPU erledigt und nicht mehr von der CPU.


----------



## xtorro (11. November 2019)

Ich  erstelle Zeitraffer Video Clips. Werde win10 64bit einsetzen. Nach den Unterlagen von Adobe wird nur eine GPU benutzt.

  GPU mit Unterstützung für DirectX 12 oder einige GPUs, OpenGL 3.3 oder höher

Empfohlene Grafikkarten
AMD: Bei AMD-Karten empfehlen wir die Verwendung der Radeon R9-Serie, z. B. R9 270 bis 290.
NVIDIA: Bei NVIDIA-Karten sollten Sie eine Karte der Serie GeForce GTX 760 und höher (760, 770, 780, ...) oder der Serie GeForce GTX 900 verwenden.
Intel: Für Intel-Karten sind Intel HD Graphics 4400+, 5000+, 510+, P530, P630, Iris Pro Graphics 5200, 6100+, P6300, P580 oder höher erforderlich.

lg
xtorro


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2019)

Ja, nur muss man natürlich bedenken, dass die Grafikkarten auch beim Video-Rendern unterschiedlich schnell sind. 
Ich führe dies an, weil ich denke, eine gute Grafikkarte bringt in deinem Fall deutlich merkbar mehr als eine schnelle CPU. So würde ich sagen, ein Ryzen 5 reicht völlig und dazu vielleicht eine Radeon 5700. 

AMD hatte ja auf der E3 im Frühjahr eine Pressekonferenz, wo sie mit geworben haben, dass ihre CPUs bei Videoenkodierung wesentlich schneller sind als Intel. Da war dann so ein ein Benchmark a la die Intel CPU schafft 2FPS und der Ryzen 6FPS. Nur, die Grafikkarte schafft mehr als das Zehnfache, weil niemand heutzutage das mehr über CPU macht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2019)

xtorro schrieb:


> Ich  erstelle Zeitraffer Video Clips. Werde win10 64bit einsetzen. Nach den Unterlagen von Adobe wird nur eine GPU benutzt.
> 
> GPU mit Unterstützung für DirectX 12 oder einige GPUs, OpenGL 3.3 oder höher
> 
> ...


 Das sind extrem alte Empfehlungen, oder aber die Grafikkarte spielt keine Rolle, solange sie nur "stark genug" ist. Weißt du zufällig, ob das, was du vorhast, durch mehr Grafikpower merkbar profitieren kann? Wenn nein, dann kannst du zB einfach eine Nvidia GTX 1650 oder auch eine noch günstigere nehmen.


zum PC: ein Ryzen 5 3600 schneidet da insgesamt an sich besser ab, noch besser wegen dem Mehr an Threads wäre ein Ryzen 7 3700X. Was ich nicht genau weiß ist, ob der 2700X nicht speziell bei Deinen Anwendungen doch schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600 ist, da der 2700X mehr Threads bietet. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Software selbst die 12 Threads des Ryzen 5 3600 nicht ausreizt. Der Ryzen 5 3600 kostet ca 200€.

Als Mainboard kannst du ein B450-Board von MSI mit "Flashback" nehmen - da kannst du, falls das BIOS nicht aktuell genug für den Rzen 5 3600 ist, das BIOS per USB-Stick updaten, ohne dass die CPU eingebaut sein muss. Denn mit einem zu altem BIOS hast du eh kein Bild auf dem Monitor  

Bei der SSD nimm unbedingt eine M.2-SSD. 960-1000GB kosten da ca 120-130€, dafür liegt der Speed bei über 2500 MB/s, bei SATA wären es maximal 600MB/S, zB kannst du eine Corsaitr MP510 nehmen Der Speed ist zwar nicht ganz so wichtig wie die Tatsache, dass eine SSD im Vergleich zu einer Festplatte keine Zugriffszeit hat, aber bei Videoediting&co spart es durchaus Lade- und Speicherzeiten. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, nimm halt 580-512GB, zB eine ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 512 GB für 75€.  

Netzteil: selbst mit einem High-End-Gamer-PC würde ein 500W-Netzteil reichen, Es sollte halt eher "Marke" sein und effizient, am besten auch mit Kabelmanagement. Dann zahlst du ca 70€ für ein wirklich gutes Modell, und ohne Gamer-Grafikkarten reichen auch 400-450W dicke aus.


----------



## xtorro (12. November 2019)

Nach Herstellerangaben ist die Zeitraffer SW so konzipert, dass viele Aktivitäten parallel im Hintergrund ablaufen können.
Ein Prozessor mit vielen Threads hat daher eindeutig Vorteile. Dafür ist die Hersteller SW anscheinend optimiert.
Die Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte in Lightroom sind eigentlich nur rudimentär.  Die Grafikkarte muss nur stark genug sein, wie du schon sagtest.
Da komme ich mit einer einfacheren aus. Ich brauche keine GraKa die dynamisch volle Leistung bringt wie beim Gaming. 
Ich überlege mal unter diesen Randbedingungen weiter.
lg
xtorro


----------



## xtorro (12. November 2019)

ich könnte also folgende Konfiguration verwenden

Prozessor AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed

Mainboard   MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail  wegen WLAN und Bluetooth 
oder alternativ Mainboard   MSI B450-A Pro MAX AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail

GraKa    4GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1650 EX (1-Click OC) Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Speicher   G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000

SSD  Corsair Force MP510 960 GB, Solid State Drive(schwarz, M.2 2280, NVMe PCIe Gen 3.0 x4)

3000GB Toshiba P300 High-Performance HDWD130UZSVA 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

450 Watt Seasonic Focus Modular 80+ Gold


Die aktuellere Konfiguration wäre,  den  Ryzen 7 3700X  zu nehmen.
Geht das mit dem gleichen Mainboard ? nach Bios update ?

lg
xtorro


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2019)

Das sieht schon mal gut aus. Du kannst auch einen 3700X nehmen, musst dann aber in der Tat das BIOS vor dem Einbau per USB-Stick updaten, sofern du nicht auf der Packung die bereits installierte BIOS-Version sehen kannst UND diese rel. neu ist.  Beim B450-A Pro MAX und auch beim MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC geht das. Das ist aber echt einfach: Das Board muss nur am Netzteil angeschlossen sein, also der Hauptstromstecker und der 4/8Pin-12V Stecker, dann kommt der USB-Stick mit dem BIOS-File an den USB-Port für Flashback, du drückst am Port eine kleine Taste und wartest ein paar Minuten. Durch Blinken und nicht-mehr-Blinken wird der Status durchgegeben. CPU und RAM lässt du dabei weg.

Falls du einen 3700X nimmst, kannst du auch DDR4-3200 als RAM nehmen.

Laut Computerbase ist der 3700X ca 30% schneller als der Ryzen 5 3600 in "Multi-Core-Anwenungen", der 2700X ist ca 13% schneller: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-07/amd-ryzen-3000-test/3/#abschnitt_benchmarks_in_multicoreapps   wobei es bei Adobe natürlich auch wieder anderes aussehen kann.


----------



## xtorro (13. November 2019)

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das hat mir jetzt geholfen. Der Vergleich aus Computerbase ist ja ein interessanter Hinweis.
In meinem jetzigen System läuft noch  ein I7 2600K ! Der Umstieg auf den 2700x oder 3700x wird also in jedem Fall einen Vorteil bringen. 
Die BIOS Upgrade Prozedur scheint ja machbar, ich hab es auch im Manual nachgelesen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau ob das Geld dafür ausgebe.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein schönes Gehäuse.
 lg
xtorro


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2019)

xtorro schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Tipps. Das hat mir jetzt geholfen. Der Vergleich aus Computerbase ist ja ein interessanter Hinweis.
> In meinem jetzigen System läuft noch  ein I7 2600K ! Der Umstieg auf den 2700x oder 3700x wird also in jedem Fall einen Vorteil bringen.
> Die BIOS Upgrade Prozedur scheint ja machbar, ich hab es auch im Manual nachgelesen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau ob das Geld dafür ausgebe.


 Alternativ nimmst du ein Board mit X570-Chipsatz, da braucht es kein Update. Da aber bei fast allen Board seit dem Ryzen 3000er-Release mind 1-2 neue BIOS-Versionen rauskamen, ist ein Update auch bei den X570-Modellen oft ratsam. Der Unterschied ist da nur, dass du mit eingebautem Ryzen 3000er beim Update auch ein Bild auf dem Monitor hast.



> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein schönes Gehäuse.
> lg
> xtorro


 Hängt halt davon ab, was du schön findest und ob der PC evlt. möglichst klein sein soll   leise, gut durchlüftete und trotzdem nicht zu große Gehäuse gibt es schon ab 30-40€.


----------



## xtorro (14. November 2019)

Ich betrachte noch folgende Konfiguration

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Auf PCIe 4.0 aus dem  X570 Chipsatz kann ich bestimmt verzichten.
Eventuell muss ich dann den BIOS Upgrade machen.
mal sehen

lg
xtorro


----------



## xtorro (16. November 2019)

Wenn ich CPU, Mainboard, GraKa austauche, muss ich win10 wieder neu installieren und aktivieren.
Kann ich den vorhandenen Win10 Lizenzschlüssel weiterhin im neuen PC nutzen ?
Die alte PC Hardware kann ich ja entsorgen. 
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen bzgl Win10 Lizenz bei Austausch von wesentlichen Komponenten eurer Rechner?

lg
xtorro


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2019)

xtorro schrieb:


> Wenn ich CPU, Mainboard, GraKa austauche, muss ich win10 wieder neu installieren und aktivieren.
> Kann ich den vorhandenen Win10 Lizenzschlüssel weiterhin im neuen PC nutzen ?


 Am besten wäre es, wenn du bei Deinem Windows dir einen Microsoft-Account erstellst und es mit dem Key verbindest, das müsste in den Optionen gehen. In dem Fall reicht es dann schon aus, dass du nach der Neuinstallation dich einfach nur im neuen Windows anmeldest. Evtl. musst du im MS-Account dann noch die Lizenz vom alten PC entfernen. 

Ich hatte neulich mal die Hardware gewechselt, da hat es mit einem neuen Log-In bereits geklappt.


----------



## xtorro (3. Dezember 2019)

hi
ich wollte noch mal rückmelden wie es ausgegangen ist.

Ich habe  mich für folgenden Konfiguration entschieden

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX
GraKa 4GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1650 EX 
etc
Die Teile für den gesamten PC habe ich bestellt und alles wurde pünktlich geliefert.
Den BIOS Upgrade konnte ich erfolgreich durchgeführen. Es ging wirklich ohne Probleme.
Für den Zusammenbau des PC habe ich mir dann Zeit genommen. Den Prozessor reinbauen und die Alpenföhn Kühlung draufsetzen, alles hat gut geklappt.
Nachdem alles im Gehäuse eingebaut war noch mal zur Kontrolle angeschaut und siehe da
nach dem Einschalten lief der PC sofort erfolgreich hoch und ich war im BIOS.
Dann das Windows 10 von einem bootfähigen USB-Stick installiert.
Die Aktivierung hat dann allerdings Probleme gemacht. Ich hatte mal eine win7 lizenz die ich dann in eine Win10 Lizenz umwandeln konnte. Die Aktivierung über ein Microsoft Account hat ums Verrecken nicht funktioniert.

Am nächsten Tag habe ich doch noch eine Lösung gefunden die für andere auch noch interessant sein dürfte
Im  Menü Aktivierung gibt es einen Unterpunkt Product Key ändern. Hier kann man den alten Win7 Key (den auf der Product -DVD) eingeben und man kann damit erfolgreich in win 10 aktivieren.
Zum Glück hatte ich den alten Key noch irgendwo rumliegen.

Mein PC läuft jetzt stabil, alles gut. Bin sehr zufrieden

Also nochmal vielen Dank noch für die Tipps.

lg
xtorro


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2019)

Cool. Du hattest vermutlich den alten Code nicht komplett mit Deinem Account verknüpft, das wäre eine Erklärung. Ich hatte da auch mal Probleme, aber irgendwie hat es dann noch geklappt OHNE Code, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, wie... ^^


----------

